

Offset-Based Linked Lists - llimllib
http://jjinux.blogspot.com/2008/02/computer-science-offset-based-linked.html

======
thaumaturgy
I don't understand this. Why not just keep the 'next' and 'prev' fields
organized in the same places in all of your structs, and eliminate the need
for offsets altogether?

